
We’re Not Fooled: Ignoring Privacy Is Facebook’s Business Model - jaybol
http://www.techi.com/2010/05/were-not-fooled-ignoring-privacy-is-facebooks-business-model/
======
indigoviolet
This article is based on a false premise. Facebook doesn't need you to make
your data public to serve you ads -- it already has access to this data.
Advertisers tell Facebook which demographics they'd like to target, and
/Facebook/ does the targeting and ad serving.

